# Meowing while going to the bathroom?



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

Kahlua has been meowing while using her litter box, it doesnt seem to be a 'im in pain' meow but just meows.... is this ok? I'm pretty sure its more so when she goes pee


----------



## my three cats (Jan 10, 2005)

is it possible for you to get a sample of the urine in a sterile container and bring it to the vet???

Perhaps your cat has a bladder infection and it is uncomfortable meows you're hearing.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Chiara - if Kahlua has been doing this all along, then maybe it's just "hey mommy, look at what I'm doing" type of meow. but if it just started up, then maybe she's trying to tell you something's wrong.


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

is there any other way to tell if she has a Urinary Tract Infection? or signs I should be looking for?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

blood in the urine, straining at urination, frequent and unproductive urination would be all the classic symptoms, but by the time the pet owner notices these it's usually well advanced. I didn't say that to worry you, because from your first post it doesn't appear Kahlua fits that profile. maybe it's just developing. maybe it's nothing. if Kahlua has always meowed during her business, then I would say "don't worry about it". if she has just started doing it recently, but has none of the above symptoms, then you should get it checked out but it's not an emergency. if she has the above symptoms, esp. blood in the urine, then it's an emergency and need to be checked out within 24 hrs. then, of course, there are infections and there are blockages. so you don't really know without getting it checked out.

but again, if she's been doing this all along, and you've had her for awhile, right? then it's probably just normal behavior for her.


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

thanks for all the info. Since our puppy went to the vet for his shots today (i wasnt able to go) but my mom mentioned that shes been meowing while shes going to the bathroom, and the nurses there said not to worry and shes 99% sure its just to say 'hey everyone I'm going pee now' 
So im relieved now- but still just going to keep an eye on her


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Teagan has always meowed while going potty.. It's like she wanted us to know she was going.... Tierney has started meowing when he has done..
he will walk out of the litter box..into the hallway.. meow, then go back and sit by the box till i come.

I scoop as soon as they are done.. so i wonder if he is just calling me..


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

boys!! they're always so proud of what they've done, even if it's icky :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

